# My shop cabinets...



## drewm873 (Apr 12, 2011)

First time I've even made cabinets and they came out alright. There are some imperfections and whatnot but you learn from your mistakes and know for the next time. =) Pics are below....they made from some cheap "cabinet plywood" (the HD), with birch 3/8" ply recessed panels and #1 pine stock for the stiles and rails. The finish is minwax natural stain and 2 coats of semi-gloss poli. Oh yeah, and don't mind the mess. lol :blink:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks great! 

And what mess..... looks better than my garage!


----------



## Spike2101 (May 3, 2011)

Very nice! I like the all the knots in the wood....looks appropriate for a shop!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice work. I love projects that improve the organization around the shop. I really like the curl in that right panel.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

drewm873 said:


> There are some imperfections and whatnot but you learn from your mistakes and know for the next time.


Nice work. Looks good. They will serve you well. Did you glue and fasten the panel to the door? So...what were the mistakes, and what did you learn?












 







.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Drew,
I think they turned out great. Don't worry about the mess either. As long as it gets cleaned up once in awhile. When I see those spotlessly clean shops in the magazines, my first thought is 'who are they sh$%^en, they never build anything in there'. :laughing: Keep up the good work.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## drewm873 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for all of the kind words. I always like hearing feedback on projects.  

Cabinetman, The rails and stiles were glued together but not the recessed panel itself. I did drop some pin nails into the rails, only because I had some issues with a tight fight. It's for the garage so I can't be too picky.  With each project I learn a bit more for next time...like making dado cuts, rail stile cuts...all new to me but I enjoy doing this kind of work now. 

D


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks really good. What mess are you talking about? I am in the middle of re-arranging my shelving to allow installation of the first of 2 clam shell cabinets (will have a plane till as a bridge between them). I have things in such disarray right now I have no clue what is really on my workbenches... Or the floor for that matter...


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

They look good to me!I try to just keep the the shop somewhat clean for safety sake.You will never get all the dust.I just vacume the best I can and do a major blow out with the leaf blower on weekends.As soon as Im done with that I say to myself "OK time to dirty it up again".


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Visually,your doors have a very nice "scale"(length to width)to them.Way better than most box cabmets,so you're doing somthin right.Keep working on that aspect......proportions are the art to WW'ing.It looks like you got the knack.Best,BW


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice Work


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

See? Now that's what I'm takin' about. Nice work on the cabinets. Organization? Check. A project where you increased your woodworking knowledge? Check. A great example of what you can accomplish when you put your mind to it? Check. Awesome work.


----------



## drewm873 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks again for all the kind words. This woodworking is a new joy for me. Now I have people asking me to make things for them, so others appreciate my work and craftsmanship too. =) Now to make some money and buy myself some new toys. :yes:


----------

